
Why a “Double Standard” in Digital Privacy Rules Makes Sense - remx
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068834/why-a-double-standard-in-digital-privacy-rules-makes-sense
======
bediger4000
Another pro-corporate article from a "business" magazine. Great, let's take
consumer protections away, and let famously dickish companies like Verizon and
Comcast be even less responsible, and bigger dicks.

This article does not mention any downsides, like super-intrusive advertising
from companies that have already done things like inject extra HTTP headers to
track people (Verizon!), or less responsibility for the company with the worst
customer service (Comcast). Consumers are just sheep to be fleeced in whatever
way makes the most money this quarter for Comcast and Verizon. Penny wise and
pound foolish as my mother used to say. Consumers will wise up and there will
be an "arms race" between ISPs and their customers. We'll all lose.

------
DarkKomunalec
This all comes from the belief that, with few exceptions, the only way
citizens/consumers should affect companies operating in their countries is
through purchasing decisions. United we stand, divided we fall, and all that.

Even for less hilariously monopolistic situations than ISP choice, this is
tricky, due to the massive information asymmetry. Not to mention it rewards
the less than idealistic - corporations have no qualms against buying
politicians to advance laws favourable to themselves.

------
mtgx
I say we impose the same "tough standard" on everyone.

